# Woran erkennt man eine weibliche Scholle



## dexx (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

wir fahren demnächste Brandungsangeln, nun habe ich mich über die Schonzeiten informiert und bin über den Passus gestolpert, das die Flunder und die Scholle vom 01.02. bis zum 30.04. geschützt sind - allerdings mit einem eingeklammerten (weibl.) dahinter.

Wie kann ich eine männliche von einer weiblichen Scholle unterscheiden, falls sich doch das eine oder andere Exemplar am Wattwurm zu schaffen macht? Google und Wikepedia brachte mich nicht wirklich weiter.

Vielen dank

|kopfkrat


----------



## Mantafahrer (12. März 2008)

*AW: Woran erkennt man eine weibliche Scholle*

Guckst Du hier:
Schonzeit Scholle - Anglerboard.de
(Beitrag #7)


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. März 2008)

*AW: Woran erkennt man eine weibliche Scholle*

Auf meiner Jahresangelerlaubnis 2007 für die Ostsee vor MeckPom stand das auch noch. Auf der Karte für 2008 gibt es keine Schonzeiten mehr für Flunder, Scholle, Glattbutt. Was stimmt nun?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. März 2008)

*AW: Woran erkennt man eine weibliche Scholle*



> Auf der Karte für 2008 gibt es keine Schonzeiten mehr für Flunder, Scholle, Glattbutt. Was stimmt nun?



genau das. #h
Flunder und Scholle hatten schon letztes Jahr keine Schonzeit mehr, war warscheinlich nur zu spät für den Druck der Karten.


----------



## dexx (12. März 2008)

*AW: Woran erkennt man eine weibliche Scholle*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, das Bild werde ich vorsichtshalber mitnehmen. Ich werd's beim Kauf der Angelkarte ja schwarz auf weiß haben ob ich es brauche oder nicht.

:m


----------



## Rosi (13. März 2008)

*AW: Woran erkennt man eine weibliche Scholle*

böse zungen behaupten ja weibliche schollen haben weichere kurven, die männchen einen kräftigeren schwanz.|supergri
nein quatsch, den unterschied sieht man erst ganz genau wenn die tiere aufgeschnitten sind.


----------



## BB-cruiser (13. März 2008)

*AW: Woran erkennt man eine weibliche Scholle*

Und ich dachte man erkennt sie am Lippenstift  das mit dem Schwanz war mir neu man lernt ja nie aus #c|supergri


----------



## Wollebre (28. März 2008)

*AW: Woran erkennt man eine weibliche Scholle*

ich dachte an den vier Lippen............


----------



## Jacky Fan (28. März 2008)

*AW: Woran erkennt man eine weibliche Scholle*

Ihr müsst die Wattis vorher in Bier einlegen, dann gibts nur mänliche Platten.

Bei einem unklaren Fang----schonend zurücksetzen

es sei denn, ihr stellt ne Bierfahne fest.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. März 2008)

*AW: Woran erkennt man eine weibliche Scholle*

ihr habt echt sorgen jungs... zuviel langeweile am strand?

ist es nicht in der tat so, dass weibliche shcollen eher runder sind, die männchen dafür länger?


----------



## Mantafahrer (31. März 2008)

*AW: Woran erkennt man eine weibliche Scholle*

Nein!


----------

